
Merry Christmas HN - maguay
I wanted to wish everyone on HN a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Years before many of us sign off the net for the next couple days.  I've learned so much from many of you this year, and it's amazing how quickly you can get advice and tips here.  I only regret I didn't start coming here sooner.<p>Here's to a great 2011 for us all!
======
patio11
Merry Christmas guys. Peace, health, and prosperity for you and your families
today and always.

~~~
jkuria
Where is the Christmas Bingo Card Creator?

~~~
prs
Did a quick Google search and came across a site that features some Christmas
Bingo Cards.

[http://www.bingocardcreator.com/bingo-
cards/holidays/christm...](http://www.bingocardcreator.com/bingo-
cards/holidays/christmas-\(seasonal\))

~~~
CopyrightTroll
No printer, but it works great on the iPad! Thanks for sharing the link!

------
timmorgan
Just noticed HN has alternating red/green link numbers on the homepage. Merry
Christmas pg!

~~~
qeorge
Topbar is red too if you logout :)

~~~
ErrantX
#be2828 is the colour for those who want to change :)

(I liked it last year so it's been my custom topcolor for a while now)

------
jasonlbaptiste
Merry Christmas everyone. Hacker News is kind of like the gift that keeps on
giving all year. Hope everyone has the ability to take some time off :). Oh
and it seems pg just did a little bit of "Christmas decorating".

------
j2d2j2d2
Happy Atheistmas! (not trying to troll)

 _Edit: What would you prefer? I'm trying to acknowledge my beliefs during
this holiday season and cheer the holidays on, but I am an atheist. Perhaps
silence would be better?_

~~~
ericb
If it makes you feel better, christmas trees seem to have been a pagan
tradition, and have no connection to anything biblical. The gift giving and
santa are pretty non biblical too.

~~~
guelo
The gift giving does tie in with the 3 wise men in the Jesus story.

~~~
caryme
Actually, the Jesus story never even says there were 3 wise men. It names 3
gifts, but never counts the wise men. Much of the Christmas story (including
names for those "3" wise men) comes from church tradition, not the (very
short) bible story at all.

------
juiceandjuice
This site partially motivated me to find a better job closer to CS/dev stuff
from Physics, and I couldn't be happier (although I'm doing dev stuff for
Physics :)

Thanks HN.

------
joshu
Happy holidays. May your code compile without errors.

~~~
mkramlich
Or even better... may your code not have to "compile" (Python, Ruby, Perl,
JavaScript...) ;)

------
jawee
As of my last page reload, it looks like Hacker News is celebrating as well!

(for posterity: <http://localhostr.com/file/gvXIHto/christmas-hn.png> )

------
choward93
Merry Christmas everyone. This is the best community I have seen ever on the
internet and hope we all have have a strong finish to 2010. The content shared
here has made me a (subjectively) better person since I joined. What a great
gift, thank you!

------
udp
Happy christmas to you all - I've also learnt so much since I started reading
HN. Maybe my new year's resolution will be to stop lurking and start posting
:)

------
ElliotH
Just noticed I am now only a couple of weeks over my first year here on HN.
Its been fantastic, regardless of anyone who says the site is going downhill,
its as good now as it was 381 days ago.

Happy Christmas All!

------
jacoblyles
Merry Christmas, Maguay and Hacker News. Thank you for motivating me to become
a hacker. I can't imagine doing anything else.

------
ankimal
I thought the politically correct greeting was "Happy Holidays!". I guess the
jury is still out on that one.
[http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/faith/50892288-142/christmas-
pe...](http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/faith/50892288-142/christmas-percent-
americans-holiday.html.csp)

~~~
ankimal
Downvoted? Well, I ve been corrected before.

Merry Christmas, Happy New year and Happy Holidays to everyone.

EDIT: How could I forget my favorite. Happy Festivus and I ll see you around
the aluminum pole. :)

~~~
nhebb
_Merry Christmas, Happy New year and Happy Holidays to everyone._

What, no Festivus?

~~~
dhughes
On Festivus Day too, the nerve!

------
kilian
Have a merry christmas and a happy new year all!

...Though knowing myself, I'll also be here tomorrow, and the day after, and
the day after anyway ;)

------
danest
Happy holidays everyone. I have learned so much from here and can't wait to
see what will come next year!

------
famoreira
Merry Christmas everyone and thank you all for the great insights you gave me
this year. HN is, without doubt, the best community on the web.

------
tylerdiaz
Merry Christmas & Happy new years to everyone.

Cheers to another year of hacking! :D

------
flexd
Merry Christmas! Tomorrow i'll be back saying sqrt(-1)/8 ! :-)

~~~
pwhelan
There is a central limit theorem joke in here somewhere, I just know it.

------
misterbwong
Here here. Happy Holidays everyone!

------
sandipagr
Merry Christmas everyone. May all your dreams come true and life shower with
happiness

------
josinalvo
Hi there.

I would just like to share my personal view of the 25. As an atheist, I don´t
much care about the usual celebration. However, I, too, find there is
something worth celebrating: The christmas truce of 1914. Though a religious
event in itself, it also shows basic human values, like independence (as in
the soldiers who did not heed their orders to avoid such fraternizations)
understanding and forgiveness.

[http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs...](http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=xmas+truce&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

Happy truce day to all!

------
mattdeboard
People sign off the net?

------
bauchidgw
here is a simple 4square like xmas badge
<http://www.barbafan.de/christmas2010/> merry xmas to all of you

------
zazi
Merry christmas HNers. This is from a fellow HNer half the world away in Asia
that feels more connected to the greater global tech scene because of HN.
Thanks HN

------
CallMeV
May you all find the company you desire most, good food and liquid libation
when you need it, indulgence without consequence, and the time to do
everything you truly desire - whether snuggling with a loved one or trying to
pin down that aggressively elusive bug in your code that keeps stopping up
your compiler.

Actually, I ought to just start with "May you finally manage to pin down that
bug in your code." Nothing comes close to the elation of victory.

Peace.

------
HiroshiSan
Merry Christmas everyone, I am thankful for all the advice given to me in my
first year on HN! You are all a wonderful bunch.

------
iamdave
Thanks maguay! Best to you and yours in 2011

~~~
iamdave
Did I really get a downvote for saying thank you?

edit: heh, wasn't trying to suggest I deserve anything, just found that
very...shallow.

------
jpspeno
Happy Sparkle Season!

------
jjoe
And I thought PG is Jewish! But I must say I didn't notice any Hanukkah color
festivities here. Anyway, Merry Christmas all!

Regards

Joe

------
kleiba
Thanks, and many karma points to you!

~~~
vanni
How many upvotes on this off-topic post (and comments)... And today is not
even Christmas! Breaking news here!

------
MikeCapone
Have a nice Holiday break everyone!

------
vishaldpatel
Merry Christmas break everyone... wish that your new year kicks atleast as
much ass the old one! =)

Cheers, \- V

------
ikemenben
To all the whining Atheists,

Christmas is also a global, secular celebration that has spread well beyond
it's Christian roots:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas#Celebration>

Merry Christmas!

------
ghostDancer
Gabon eta Urte berri on denoi. Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to all of you.

------
pcestrada
Mele Kalikimaka!

------
vchien
Me too! Wish you a Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year!

------
Revisor
I found HN this year and it changed my life. I try to spread the message
further with my own means.

Thanks to all of you!

------
stanmancan
Happy Holidays :)

------
whimsy
Merry Solstice and Happy New Year's.

------
CopyrightTroll
Merry Christmas! May your unauthorized performances bring you and yours
happiness through out the year!

------
J3L2404
I believe "Seasons Greetings" is the optimally nondescript, and therefore PC,
phrase, only acknowledging that we are, currently, in a season and that we
greet it.

------
mkramlich
Merry Cthulhu everyone! and Happy Flying Spaghetti Monster Eve!

~~~
Mz
I have no idea how to interpret that. I can't imagine anything merry (for
humans, anyway) about Cthulhu.

<eyes cross>

~~~
joshu
m̢e͜r͘r҉y z̵al̡g̡omas͡!

~~~
Mz
If I google that (EDIT: I mean, without the boxes), will the world come to an
end or something?

------
rick_2047
I don't want to pick on anyone (nothing personal maguay) but does this belong
here? I mean this is supposed to be a high quality news site and not a place
to post touchy feely comments. We frown upon too political comments/posts and
try to avoid flame wars over silly things. So in that sense, this post is not
supposed to be here.

~~~
bherms
Is it really so bad to let our guard down for a few minutes to celebrate the
holidays and the things we're thankful for?

Your office is supposed to be (in most cases) a professional environment for
conducting business, but everyone has a holiday party each year... Just sayin.

~~~
rick_2047
Then why don't we take our guard down when someone posts a little sarcasm or a
small joke. Why do these posts always have a -4 or less karma? Why don't we
have a separate section for lolcatz pics? In an office we have all that,
nobody is totally professional with their first hand colleagues.

~~~
ugh
Memes kill my experience on so many other websites, that’s why I will downvote
every comment which makes reference to a meme. (Other meaningful content might
save the comment sometimes.) Others seem to agree which is why those kinds of
comments always get downvoted quickly.

All the other stuff – sarcasm, jokes – is not always downvoted, it sometimes
even receives a lot of upvotes. Don’t expect every joke to be upvoted, even if
it’s a witty one. I guess it is consensus that we don’t want to see HN flooded
with jokes and sarcasm.

~~~
rick_2047
Why this hypocrisy then? Shouldn't we have equal standards for all the things?

~~~
ugh
No we shouldn’t and it’s not hypocrisy. It’s appropriate editorial control.
Think how a magazine editor would think.

A great profile of Julian Assange might be worthy front page material if it is
the first Wikileaks article in months, it probably isn’t if articles about
Wikileaks were on the front page every day the whole last month.

